# Grinding pork fat



## ctonello (Jan 2, 2015)

I received a bunch of pork fat from my butcher and not exactly sure what the best way to grind it is. Right now it is frozen in about 9x6 slabs. Some slabs still have the rind on others  dont. I am planning on using it for venison sausage, my venison is already ground from the butcher. What would be the best way to add the fat to the venison? Do I grind it frozen or partially thawed?


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2015)

I would thaw what you need at 25% fat to lean ratio. Chunk it up, grind then add it to the venison


----------



## ctonello (Jan 2, 2015)

boykjo said:


> I would thaw what you need at 25% fat to lean ratio. Chunk it up, grind then add it to the venison


Thaw the fat completely?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would say no..  it will just smear if thawed completely...  grind it while it's partially frozen....


----------



## ctonello (Jan 2, 2015)

Can you freeze ground fat, or is it better to grind it separately for each use?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 2, 2015)

well..  If you grind it all and freeze..  you will have to freeze it in the size batches you will be using... maybe freeze in 1 lb packs that way you can take out the number of packs you will need...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess it would depend on the quality of your grinder. Thaw it but keep it on the frozen side not to get smear like Keith said. My commercial grade grinder would go right through it thawed

Are you asking Can you grind and refreeze the fat? yes just make sure it stays cold below 40 degrees at all times


----------



## ctonello (Jan 2, 2015)

JckDanls 07 said:


> well..  If you grind it all and freeze..  you will have to freeze it in the size batches you will be using... maybe freeze in 1 lb packs that way you can take out the number of packs you will need...



Yes that I can do thanks for your help.


----------



## daveman92789 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and have been looking for some info on freezing pork fat.

How long is frozen pork fat good for? Will it last longer if vacuumed sealed in a food saver?

I got a bunch of fat from my butcher for make deer sausage, summer sausage, & Brats. I have a couple pounds of fat left over and I'm not sure if I should render it down to lard to get more use out of it or if it will be good in the freezer for a little while.

thanks,


----------

